# Anybody interested in 3 for 2 on auto finesse?



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

.....


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes myself and MR. T are on board for this, pm on your way


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Id be up for that. Of anyone drops let me know


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Id be up for it! just messaged captain kirk their .. Throw your names in here so we can get a list going if all goes well


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

At the minute i have three with cossieian and Mr.t!! It did not take long but whiteroc and johnnyb i will let you know if another one comes along so you can get the deal! This is what i love about detailing world!:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If anyone's interested in illusion im game, works out £50


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> If anyone's interested in illusion im game, works out £50


Not fancy desire instead mate:argie:??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Not fancy desire instead mate:argie:??


I have a sample that I've been using and yeah it's a lovely wax but I want something for show season


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Just hope this works out, I can see delivering being a ******** :-(


----------



## myers (Jan 4, 2014)

Can u guys not get 3 different waxes??? It don't have to be the same waxs does it?? Is it not 3 for 2 cheapest item free


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

id be up for this put my name down please


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

As there's quite a few interested here, I know I've joined up wif Jamie and MR T, but I thought wif me and Jonny being from N.Ireland it would work out great for a 3rd guy from here!!
Just means we wouldn't get shafted for delivery charges :-(


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

I could be in for one of these (Das6 pro) if the postage isn't much of an issue.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

thought id start a list so we don't get confused 

1. CaptainKirk95 (Nottingham)
2.cossieian (N.I)
3.WhiteRoc_170(oxford)
4.Johnny_B (Kilkeel)
5.ColinEhm1 (Glasgow)


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

shipping of 3 sets is only £6 next day to me or free for 2-3 day service


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

ColinEhm1 said:


> shipping of 3 sets is only £6 next day to me or free for 2-3 day service


£14.95 for me :-(


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

1. CaptainKirk95 (Nottingham)
2.cossieian (N.I). ordered
3.WhiteRoc_170(oxford)
4.Johnny_B (Kilkeel). ordered
5.ColinEhm1 (Glasgow)


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

cossieian said:


> 1. CaptainKirk95 (Nottingham)
> 2.cossieian (N.I). ordered
> 3.WhiteRoc_170(oxford)
> 4.Johnny_B (Kilkeel). ordered
> 5.ColinEhm1 (Glasgow)


Cant wait!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice one guys :thumb:


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

So I take it one person orders 3 and you then get £182 off the price of the three?

If so, I am totally in. I was going to go for the Meguiars kit, but this works out cheaper and you get more product :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Id imagine these will sell out pretty sharp lol


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

cossieian said:


> Id imagine these will sell out pretty sharp lol


Are you organising this or is someone else doing it?


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Greg0986 said:


> Are you organising this or is someone else doing it?


This thread was just too get a couple of people so i had 3 orders. I will ring tim @ cyc tomorrow and ask him how we can order and how we can work it out. As soon as i know i will post on here and we can start arranging little groups hopefully.


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg0986 said:


> Are you organising this or is someone else doing it?


Contact captainKirk mate
Mine are ordered


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok cool, well I am up for it so I will watch this thread tomorrow like a hawk :thumb:


----------



## corradokid (Apr 1, 2007)

I've just ordered three of these on the assumption that they are going to be going pretty fast. I'm in the Bromley area if anyone wants one to collect when they turn up.


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

corradokid said:


> I've just ordered three of these on the assumption that they are going to be going pretty fast. I'm in the Bromley area if anyone wants one to collect when they turn up.


Yes please!! I'm in Tunbridge Wells


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Isn't this taking the **** a bit?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

richtea78 said:


> Isn't this taking the **** a bit?


How? we are doing the rules of the deal?


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Johnny_B said:


> How? we are doing the rules of the deal?


Exactly!!

That's why it's called a deal, why wouldn't you buy one at that price??


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

ordered 3 also if anyones in Glasgow area and want one let me know


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Any update on this? If someone orders three, I will buy one off of you + postage


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

South London here. Desperate to order. Captinkirk we need one more and we're sorted. 

T


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

corradokid said:


> I've just ordered three of these on the assumption that they are going to be going pretty fast. I'm in the Bromley area if anyone wants one to collect when they turn up.


I'm in mate. Sutton here.

T


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Im up for this, based in Chesterfield, let me know guys!


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually as i thought it would be easier ive just ordered 3 sets and ill sell the other 2 on in the for sale section once i recieve them...


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

J800PAN said:


> Actually as i thought it would be easier ive just ordered 3 sets and ill sell the other 2 on in the for sale section once i recieve them...


PM sent to you mate!!:thumb:


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

captainkirk95 said:


> pm sent to you mate!!:thumb:


+1 :d


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I want to order but I need 2 people to go in with me. More than happy to post on and split the postage for such a steal.

T


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mr T said:


> I want to order but I need 2 people to go in with me. More than happy to post on and split the postage for such a steal.
> 
> T


Seeing as you have just posted, I will join with you :thumb:


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Greg I'll buy when I get in then. Pm me your details and I'll give you a ring tonight and we can sort postage or collection whatever is easier. Next person to quote or Pm gets the last one. 

T


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this deal correct, ie the das is normal price but the finesse kit only is 3 for 2? Has anyone checked?


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

The DAS-6 Pro Auto Finesse kit is £182 on its own. The 3 for 2 applies to it so when you order 3 of the DAS-6 Pro Auto Finesse kit, you get 3 for 2, so you knock £182 of the price of three, bringing the price down to £122 ish each.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I rang clean your car earlier and they were unsure whether they was going to remove the Das-6pro from the three for two offer, however i just checked their website and the price has gone up to £192.95

What it means is if they keep it in, the offer one person will have to order three and then keep or sell the other two to members. I have not bought one but am trying to get in contact with a local member who i believe has bought three so i can buy and collect one off him instead!! Originally this thread was just to find out if i could find anyone to share the deal with!:thumb:


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

It is now out of stock.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad i got my order in! Unfair for them to bump the price just because people are orderingbthem


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I just got the last 3 then. 
Result. Already sold to Greg and Bart. It was 385 for all 3 though. 

T


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Lets hope they honour the offer now


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Johnny_B said:


> Lets hope they honour the offer now


I wouldn't like to think they would decline this, after all our 3 are bought and paid for
I'm glad I ordered when I did, I knew this wouldn't last long


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea I just payed for ours as well. I even phoned them first to check we were OK to do it so I would hope that they do honor it considering I just spoke with a bloke on the phone about it. 

T


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

cossieian said:


> I wouldn't like to think they would decline this, after all our 3 are bought and paid for
> I'm glad I ordered when I did, I knew this wouldn't last long


any update yet ian?


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Johnny_B said:


> any update yet ian?


I've been checking my order status on their website, it still says 'Processing Order'
I'm sure a company like CYC will honour this deal and there will be no issues, fingers crossed anyways lol


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr T said:


> Yea I just payed for ours as well. I even phoned them first to check we were OK to do it so I would hope that they do honor it considering I just spoke with a bloke on the phone about it.
> 
> T


What did the guy say on the phone T?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I do remember saying im up for it at the start. Seems that I have been forgotten about


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I do remember saying im up for it at the start. Seems that I have been forgotten about


I think most guys just went their own direction buddy, trying to locate members in their local area to make delivery that bit easier, that's what I did anyway.
+ as I said before I wanted to order ASAP as I knew this wouldn't last long!!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

On the way from cossieian i have a das-6 pro with af revitalise kit 

On the way from cyc i have hog hair brushes 1L of lather and mint rims 

170 odd pound spent in a day ... Fml


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Johnny_B said:


> On the way from cossieian i have a das-6 pro with af revitalise kit
> 
> On the way from cyc i have hog hair brushes 1L of lather and mint rims
> 
> 170 odd pound spent in a day ... Fml


I'm raging during all the excitement ordering the DAs6 I totally forgot to order the other stuff I wanted :-(
Went to order it today and it's another £10 for delivery:doublesho
2 separate orders coming having to pay for delivery twice, I will learn from this lol


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Ian He said that offer was valid. So I said am I Ok to order this now then. He said yes because I know a couple of orders that have been the same so it should be no issue. He said they were thinking of taking it down so I said is it definitely Ok to order he said yes because others have. So I hung up and ordered. 

Hope that helps. My order is processing as well. 

T


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr T said:


> Ian He said that offer was valid. So I said am I Ok to order this now then. He said yes because I know a couple of orders that have been the same so it should be no issue. He said they were thinking of taking it down so I said is it definitely Ok to order he said yes because others have. So I hung up and ordered.
> 
> Hope that helps. My order is processing as well.
> 
> T


"You hung up and ordered" ha ha ha I love that mate, brilliant!!

That's great thanks for that dude


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

cossieian said:


> I'm raging during all the excitement ordering the DAs6 I totally forgot to order the other stuff I wanted :-(
> Went to order it today and it's another £10 for delivery:doublesho
> 2 separate orders coming having to pay for delivery twice, I will learn from this lol


thats whats crap about living in norn iron.. the postage cost! .. i made sure i got the hog hair brushes and mint rims .. just ordered lather beause im all out! .. wgat did you order urself?


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Johnny_B said:


> thats whats crap about living in norn iron.. the postage cost! .. i made sure i got the hog hair brushes and mint rims .. just ordered lather beause im all out! .. wgat did you order urself?


Shampoo
Tar remover
Iron remover and a few other bits and bobs, app pads etc


----------



## corradokid (Apr 1, 2007)

I've had a crazy amount of pm's today so I'd just like to confirm the list so to speak and make sure people are happy with collection in a reasonably swift timescale. 

1) corradokid
2) terrytibbs
3) pugnut

Could you both please confirm your happy to collect, I'm hoping they will turn up before the weekend and could do with getting it sorted over the weekend ish if possible as I shouldn't have been buying one let alone three!!

Many thanks


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

cossieian said:


> I'm raging during all the excitement ordering the DAs6 I totally forgot to order the other stuff I wanted :-(
> Went to order it today and it's another £10 for delivery:doublesho
> 2 separate orders coming having to pay for delivery twice, I will learn from this lol


Mate if neither order has been shipped give them a call and then they should be able to combine it.
I did this the other day, placed an order and paid then realised I wanted to add something to it. I rang them and they sorted it for me to only pay one bit of postage.
Awesome company and really happy to help every time I've ever spoken to them!


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I was about to curse you lot for buying all the DAS's until they go out of stock, as I was going to buy one after pay day in a few weeks! Luckily the non-pro is still in stock! 

Please don't go and buy all those as well! It's not fair on those that can't buy here and now!


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

The DAS-6 Pro's are still in stock, its just the Auto Finesse Revitalise kits that are out of stock. You can still order a DAS-6 Pro, just not the DAS-6 Pro kit with the Auto Finesse Revitalise kit


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Greg0986 said:


> The DAS-6 Pro's are still in stock, its just the auto finesse Revitalise kits that are out of stock. You can still order a DAS-6 Pro, just not the DAS-6 Pro kit with the Auto Finesse Revitalise kit


Cheers! I did mean the ones with the Auto Finesse kit! My heart sank when I started reading throught this thread! When I realised it was the Pro's everyone was buying I felt some relief, as I'm looking at the standard one.

Never used Auto Finesse products, but think i'm going to get a few bits - it seems like good stuff!


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

The Revitalise kit might come back into stock soon, give Tim at CYC a call and he should be able to give you an ETA


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I decided to hell with it and put it on the pretend plastic.

...But the other things I wanted are out of stock now!!! 

Just can't win!! :wall:


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone that's ordered 3 of these recieved a dispatch email yet, my order is still saying 'processing' but I placed the order on Sunday?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Hell of a deal. Have to think, are they blowing out stock or do they make really stupiid big profit normally!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I recived mine yesterday, the delivery drivers words -'Want to order something a bit lighter next time' then I went to lift it into the living room and relised what he ment it weighted hell of a lot so be warned haha


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

ColinEhm1 said:


> I recived mine yesterday, the delivery drivers words -'Want to order something a bit lighter next time' then I went to lift it into the living room and relised what he ment it weighted hell of a lot so be warned haha


When did you order Colin, and did you get an email to say it had been shipped?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

ordered Monday morning about 7:30 then got a email to say it had been shipped about 5:30 then recived yesterday at 5:15 


cossieian said:


> When did you order Colin, and did you get an email to say it had been shipped?


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

ColinEhm1 said:


> ordered Monday morning about 7:30 then got a email to say it had been shipped about 5:30 then recived yesterday at 5:15


Ah crap, I ordered mine Sunday and haven't even recieved an email to say it's been shipped yet:wall:


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

you best phoning time up then mate as I got email updates when it was ordered then when it was processing then when it was dispatched then a email with dpds tracking system


cossieian said:


> Ah crap, I ordered mine Sunday and haven't even recieved an email to say it's been shipped yet:wall:


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Just off the phone, it's being shipped today, they were waiting on more Revitalise kits to arrive, even though I ordered before you lol


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

haha, so that means it will be back on the 3 for 2 again today then haha and I must just been lucky haha


cossieian said:


> Just off the phone, it's being shipped today, they were waiting on more Revitalise kits to arrive, even though I ordered before you lol


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

I ordered 3 originally but i havent recieved them yet, I originally had 4 people message me wanting to take my spare units, 2 have dropped out, the 2 others ive still not heard back from to confirm (CaptainKirk95 and MrT). 

Im more than happy to take a couple of more names by PM to secure a place if these guys drop out? Id prefer a local chap to collect if possible.


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

We need to make a list of all the people who have ordered and who is going with who.

Mr T had ordered and I am with him for the deal.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Me and cossieian are together on this deal and another fella from nothern ireand


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

1. CaptainKirk95 (Nottingham)
2.cossieian (N.I). ordered
3.WhiteRoc_170(oxford)
4.Johnny_B (Kilkeel). ordered
5.ColinEhm1 (Glasgow) ordered


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone doing any of the 3 for 2's near me? :wave:

Interested in one of the DAS6 Pro Reviatalise kits and the Illusion wax


----------



## saxmaster (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone in South Wales selling one?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone near Coventry fancy doing the DAS6 Pro and AF deal?


----------



## Bigsanj (Oct 30, 2012)

Im up for the das 6 pro kit and based in notts if anyone has one


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm up for it (I'm based in wolverhampton)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can people please stop asking if anyone has 'x' or 'y' for sale, this is why we have a sales section..


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> can people please stop asking if anyone has 'x' or 'y' for sale, this is why we have a sales section..


Also please stop sending me PM's for these, its already been said in this thread that we are not allowed to sale via PM!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

well there goes getting a tub of illusion .. Tried adding 3 illusion to my basket and got this message

Sorry, you can only order a maximum of 2 of the same product in the offer

Pretty crap that theyve suddenly changed things when they noticed people ordering on the offer


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> well there goes getting a tub of illusion .. Tried adding 3 illusion to my basket and got this message
> 
> Sorry, you can only order a maximum of 2 of the same product in the offer
> 
> Pretty crap that theyve suddenly changed things when they noticed people ordering on the offer


Guess that will be the das6 buying groups


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> Guess that will be the das6 buying groups


Yea .. although i got in on one of the group buys .. its pretty **** theyve done this .. why start the offer that way then suddenly change it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbf they can't start making a loss so it's understandable


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Tbf they can't start making a loss so it's understandable


Then should they have really started the offer?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Tbf they can't start making a loss so it's understandable


They won't be making a loss, I know this.....


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok .. Fair enough on the big things like the polisher and so on .. But i cant even add 3 of the same air freshener or 3 wax mates


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's be fair, it's still a great offer

Not fair if people miss out because people buy **** loads to sell on and make money on tbf


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> They won't be making a loss, I know this.....


Well yeah, not a loss as such but they will be losing out on a fair few hundred from all these da sales


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Not fair if people miss out because people buy **** loads to sell on and make money on tbf


I purchased the DAS6 sets as ive wanted a DA for ages and was waiting for a good deal to come up, for me this was it. Ive made no money on the other 2 sets as ive passed them onto friends at the price I paid. (I could have easily made more as they put the price up after but I wouldn't do that to my friends)

Thats poor they have now changed the offer and they will no doubt loose many sales by doing this. 3x waxmates or 3x airfresheners or even 3x pots of Desire shouldn't be an issue, after all Polished Bliss did ok with the same offer!

They should have just thought about the promotion properly and excluded the DAS6 sales from the start then they wouldn't be in this pickle, after all gents don't hate the players hate the game!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

CYC have or are amending the system to allow three AF only products to be purchased. The DAS kits will be limited to one an order.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Clyde said:


> CYC have or are amending the system to allow three AF only products to be purchased. The DAS kits will be limited to one an order.


Still only letting me add 2 airfresheners or illusion to my basket


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I'd hang on then 

Link to thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=329849&page=3


----------



## king_j (Feb 7, 2014)

anyone got one to sell on? not seeing any as yet in for sale section...


----------



## Topman c (Feb 8, 2013)

I want desire if anybody got a brand new one


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Topman c said:


> I want desire if anybody got a brand new one


There's some on ebay atm


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

any tripple for sale?


----------

